# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  یک سوال درباره Raspberry Pi

## aqm176

سلام و خسته نباشید.
میخواستم ببینم اگه بخوام اطلاعات ارسال کنم و بگیرم از طریق پورت ها و مازول بخوام نصب کنم، خود لینوکسی که نصب هست روش ساپروت میکنه اینا رو، یا نه باید برنامه بنویسم براش؟
باید برای کار با همین برد، باید ARM بلد باشم؟

ممنون میشم سوالاتمو پاسخ بدید....

----------


## aqm176

سلام و خسته نباشید.
به نظر من علاوه بر برنامه نویس، چندتا مدیر پروژه شاخ هم باید این فروم داشت، که یک تاپیک 70، 80 بار View نخوره و بی جواب باشه.
روزتون خوش.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> سلام و خسته نباشید.
> میخواستم ببینم اگه بخوام اطلاعات ارسال کنم و بگیرم از طریق پورت ها و مازول بخوام نصب کنم، خود لینوکسی که نصب هست روش ساپروت میکنه اینا رو، یا نه باید برنامه بنویسم براش؟
> باید برای کار با همین برد، باید ARM بلد باشم؟
> 
> ممنون میشم سوالاتمو پاسخ بدید....


خود سیستم عامل اسمش رویش هست: سیستم عامل. و فقط قراره به شما امکان اجرا کردن سرویس های مختلف و دسترسی به IO رو به شما بده.

برای انجام کارهایی که گفتید باید برنامه نویسی کنید.

زبان های مختلفی، مانند پایتون، #C و ... را نیز می توانید برای برنامه نویسی فوق استفاده کنید.

----------


## aqm176

> خود سیستم عامل اسمش رویش هست: سیستم عامل. و فقط قراره به شما امکان اجرا کردن سرویس های مختلف و دسترسی به IO رو به شما بده.
> 
> برای انجام کارهایی که گفتید باید برنامه نویسی کنید.
> 
> زبان های مختلفی، مانند پایتون، #C و ... را نیز می توانید برای برنامه نویسی فوق استفاده کنید.


سلام.
ممنون از شما.
والا این سوال از بی اطلاعاتیه منه.
حالا سیستم عامل اسمش روشه و ... رو باید بهش فکر کرد.

در کل ممنون از شما.
روز خوش

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> والا این سوال از بی اطلاعاتیه منه.


قرار نیست همه با اطلاع باشند از همه چی. شما میای می پرسی اینجا که با اطلاع بشی دیگه.

هر سوالی داشتی بیا بپرس.

----------


## rubah2000

یکم دیره ولی خب ملت میان استافده بشه شاید!
خب سوال خعلی کلیه
ولی در کل سیستم عاملی که روشه مسلط به پورتهاست و شما میتونی راحت با ده خط کد اطلاعات بفرستی
هیچ نیازی به ای ار ام نیست فقط یه زبان برنامه نویسی پایتون یا سی که لینوکس بفهمه اون زبانو ! بسه!

----------

